# release, publish



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

Imagine you are working on content for your company. For instance, maybe you write blog posts or make videos.

After a few months of making content, it is finally ready to be released or published.

How would you say "release" or "publish" in this context?

e.g. 
我做的內容終於要
上架了？ (but that sounds like it's going to be sold, which is not the case)
出爐了？
發行了？ (though that sounds like magazines/newspapers)

Any help is appreciated- thank you!


----------



## philchinamusical

I'd say "发布".

"出炉" literally means freshly baked/cooked. It's usually used for ideas, plans.


----------



## SimonTsai

上架 would make me imagine on-shelf physical goods.

出爐 would make me think of some just made bakery.

發行 would remind me of albums or securities.

Maybe this works: '我最新的影片很快就會出來。謝謝各位的關注！'


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

It depends. All the four  上架出炉发布发行 and other candidates like 出版 could work in certain context.


----------



## philchinamusical

retrogradedwithwind said:


> It depends. All the four  上架出炉发布发行 and other candidates like 出版 could work in certain context.


I think based on the thread owner's contexts provided, "发布" is the only suitable one. I agree with the thread owner's opinion about the other options. Besides, "出版" is mostly referring to books.


----------



## 82riceballs

I noticed that 上市 is used to mean 'release' here:
*節目於台灣時間每週日晚上八點上市 (a podcast)*

I wonder if this is common usage? or if it's idiosyncratic? 
(Personally, I've only seen 上市 used to refer to stocks, i.e. 股票上市)


----------



## SimonTsai

股票上市  產品上市  節目上市


----------



## albert_laosong

節目於台灣時間每週日晚上八點*上市*， I think 播出 would be better here, no one would use 上市. 
If it's some new content which would be released in an app, for example a recorded video or audio program, then 播出，发布 can be used, 上架 is also often used.  

上架 was originally only used for commodities placing on shelves for sale, but in recent years it can also be used for the various contens contained in an APP no matter the contents have a price or free of charge, that is, it just means it's available now.  But nither 上架 nor 播出 are suitable for texts like blog posts. but 上架 can be used for books. 

出炉 originally often refers to plans, policies, but it's quickly being used more and more widely, now together with combinations like 新出炉，新鲜出炉 etc it can be used in many situations, and not just for things, but for people too, like a new champion. It can be used for certain online contents also, but not in every situation. 
There is no a clear rule that can be said, but it's almost only used in news, particularly news titles, so if it's blog posts or videos, it may not be suitable to use this word.

发行 can be used for currency that is put into circulation, for shares on a stock market, for movies, musical albums, magazines and news papers etc, but blog posts or videos are just not that important to warrant this word I think.

出版 is only used for publishing of books I think.


----------



## Twangling

If it's an online video or a blog post, 发布 is almost the standard word to use. I believe the Taiwanese sometimes say 发表 for videos too (as in 发表一支影片--correct me if I am wrong).

上架 refers to listing an item. We used to put it before tangible goods, but not anymore. Suppose your company operates a web page that sells stock footage, or if you are to publish content via some app store/streaming service, then it's good to say 上架. In this sense, 上架 is interchangeable with 登陆____平台--insert here Apple, Amazon, Netflix etc.

出炉 literally means out of the furnace. It's fine to use 出炉 if you want to stress that you put a lot of effort in the work, e.g. 耗费了半年打造的视频终于出炉了. It's also synonymous with "hot off the press (新鲜出炉的文章)."

To 发行 means to issue, distribute, or make circulate, usually by an authorized or licensed entity. Examples include 政府发行钱币/邮局发行邮票/唱片公司发行专辑. It is also frequently used as a noun, i.e. 图书发行/电影发行. It's probably also the most formal sounding of all.

Depending on the nature of the company and how you want the brand to appear before its audience, there are casual ways of putting it as well. Off the top of my head, 同大家见面 and 上线 both work in this context, although I would say the latter is more for videos and podcasts than for posts.

And to second albert_laosong, 上市 (literally "into the market") is almost never used in this situation. It's a very specific word that either relates to a public company (上市公司) or seasonal produce (时令蔬菜水果上市了).


----------



## SimonTsai

Twangling said:


> I believe the Taiwanese sometimes say 发表 for videos too.


I am in no position to say that you are wrong, because statistically speaking, I am not representative.

Personally, I would say that 發表 is solely for writings, such as theses, comments, and declarations.


> 发布 is almost the standard word to use.


發布 is a word that carries a touch of formality and is therefore inappropriate for most Tweets. (It is typically used for the issue of warnings, e.g. hurricane warnings and tsunami warnings.)


> In this sense, 上架 is interchangeable with 登陆 ____平台—insert here Apple, Amazon, Netflix etc.


登 is the verb, and 陸 is the nominal complement. 登陸 ____ 平臺 sounds wrong to me.


> It's a very specific word that either relates to a public company (上市公司)


Here in Taiwan, a public company may be listed

on a stock exchange (上市),
over the counter (上櫃),
on an emerging stock board (興櫃), or, in relatively few cases,
on an incubation stock board (創櫃).



> or seasonal produce (时令蔬菜水果上市了).


I am unsure that it has to be seasonal produce. For me, all of the following headlines work:

新一代 iPhone 預計 2019 年上市。
冬季暖心品：紅豆湯圓上市。
香甜木瓜牛奶，搶鮮上市。


----------



## Twangling

Wow thanks for taking the time to compile such a detailed reply! It's always fun to compare the differences of usage in different places.



SimonTsai said:


> Personally, I would say that 發表 is solely for writings, such as theses, comments, and declarations.


We mainlanders use 发表 for those too. But when it comes to publishing videos online, I recall hearing more than one Taiwanese YouTubers say 发表影片. So it's actually not a widely accepted expression among you guys?



SimonTsai said:


> 發布 is a word that carries a touch of formality and is therefore inappropriate for most Tweets. (It is typically used for the issue of warnings, e.g. hurricane warnings and tsunami warnings.)


Where I'm from, I'd say 发布视频 doesn't have the same connotation as in Taiwan. Sure, we say 官方发布公告 as well, but the word 发布 is seen in all occassions, from the most mundane user generated clips to corporate promotional materials. It's such a default choice that it's used for search terms like 抖音怎样发布视频 ("how to post videos on TikTok"), or 新浪博客怎么发布文章 ("how to publish a blog post on Sina").



SimonTsai said:


> 登 is the verb, and 陸 is the nominal complement. 登陸 ____ 平臺 sounds wrong to me.


We use 登陆 (to land or landing, as in 诺曼底登陆/Normandy landings) figuratively to mean "publish something." I used to work for production companies, and 即将登陆苹果/微软应用商店 or 即日起登陆腾讯、爱奇艺等各大视频平台 are what we say on a daily basis.



SimonTsai said:


> Here in Taiwan, a public company may be listed
> 
> on a stock exchange (上市),
> over the counter (上櫃),
> on an emerging stock board (興櫃), or, in relatively few cases,
> on an incubation stock board (創櫃).


That's so interesting! I never heard of that until now. Forgive me for my poor stock knowledge and I may be butchering the definitions. Based on your explanation, 创柜 seems to mean 上市前辅导 (pre-listing tutoring) or 上市前融资 (pre-IPO) to us, while 兴柜 is equivalent to our 新三板, and 上柜 our 创业板. We just dub 上市 to all listed companies, i.e.主板上市/创业板上市/新三板上市. Pretty boring huh.



SimonTsai said:


> I am unsure that it has to be seasonal produce. For me, all of the following headlines work:
> 
> 新一代 iPhone 預計 2019 年上市。
> 冬季暖心品：紅豆湯圓上市。
> 香甜木瓜牛奶，搶鮮上市。


You're so right. Can't believe I forgot those uses. My bad. Yes, one can definitely say 上市 for new models of electronic devices or new cuisines.


----------



## SimonTsai

SimonTsai said:


> 發表 is solely for writings, such as theses, comments, and declarations.


I feel a need to make a correction: It is totally accepted to say, and to write, '發表演說 (to deliver a speech)'.


> 登 is the verb, and 陸 is the nominal complement. 登陸 ____ 平臺 sounds wrong to me.


I changed my mind: '登陸 ____ 平臺' is grammatically as correct as '登陸月球'. (Here 月球 is an adverbial of place. Although I prefer '在月球登陸', '登陸月球' is idiomatic.)


Twangling said:


> 即日起登陆腾讯、爱奇艺等各大视频平台


I can picture this appearing in news articles, but am not ready to accept it. It seems to be a mainland thing.


> I recall hearing more than one Taiwanese YouTuber say 发表影片.


I rarely browse on YouTube, so, yes, maybe some Taiwanese would say that, but it still sounds off.


> Where I'm from, I'd say 发布视频 doesn't have the same connotation as in Taiwan. Sure, we say 官方发布公告 as well, but the word 发布 is seen in all occasions, from the most mundane user generated clips to corporate promotional materials.


I vaguely remember that years ago, when my Facebook interface language was Mandarin, the word for 'publish' was '發布'. I guess that this is the reason why many people are ready to use '發布'.

But '發布貼文' sounds stilted. '發文' is the term that we use in everyday settings.


----------



## Twangling

SimonTsai said:


> It is totally accepted to say, and to write, '發表演說 (to deliver a speech)'.


Agreed.


SimonTsai said:


> But '發布貼文' sounds stilted. '發文' is the term that we use in everyday settings.


We use the shortened version in everyday settings as well: 发帖, 发博客, and so on. It's just or us, 发文 is more like making an official announcement: 某某局发文称将对某现象进行管控, or 某某发文回应指责.


----------

